
Superset disassembly: statically rewriting x86 binaries without heuristics [pdf] - fanf2
http://wp.internetsociety.org/ndss/wp-content/uploads/sites/25/2018/02/ndss2018_05A-4_Bauman_paper.pdf
======
cryptonector
This could be used to, e.g., rewrite existing object code to use retpolines,
no? This seems very interesting.

EDIT: Other ideas might be to insert trace points. Something like that is
mentioned on the github page. Another idea might be to convert from not-PIC to
PIC (they have the opposite implemented), relink, etc...

